# Aussie Boxing Picture Thread



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Every forum should have a picture thread. Time we had one here.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


>


No surprise there. Great action shot that.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The inevitable one has surfaced pretty quickly.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt YOU JUST GOT CRAZY KIM'D BIATCH :ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Aussie Joel :happy


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The 'Master Blaster' Lester Ellis. Wagged school to watch _Rocky_ and decided there and then he'd box and win a world title.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

The Spider said:


> The 'Master Blaster' Lester Ellis. Wagged school to watch _Rocky_ and decided there and then he'd box and win a world title.


True eh?

Yo Adrian...


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


>


The great Les Darcy, and Sally's old avatar pic if I rememeber correctly.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Who could forget big Les' foray into pro boxing. The next big thing? Hardly :rolleyes


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 20, 2013)

Manboobs mason lol


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Dr Gonzo said:


> Manboobs mason lol


John Justice KO1 - lol.

Will be remember as the guy man boobs beat up.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Big Daddy's coming to get ya...


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

..fellas...i'm needin' some assistance..how the fark do you down load photo's?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..fellas...i'm needin' some assistance..how the fark do you down load photo's?


Just above the window you post in there are little boxes (icons if you like). ^ The one above the little arrow I just typed with the dots in the corners and what looks like a picture of a tree is the one you want. If you let your cursor go over it you'll see Insert Picture come up on screen. Click on that sucker and paste the properties of the picture you want to post into that window - then click on the Post Quick Reply button under the box.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

whoops!!!


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Just above the window you post in there are little boxes (icons if you like). ^ The one above the little arrow I just typed with the dots in the corners and what looks like a picture of a tree is the one you want. If you let your cursor go over it you'll see Insert Picture come up on screen. Click on that sucker and paste the properties of the picture you want to post into that window - then click on the Post Quick Reply button under the box.


..okidoki..got it..thanks buddy..although you may live to regret this day..haha


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..okidoki..got it..thanks buddy..although you may live to regret this day..haha


I think I already do :smile


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

..new WBF jnr Welter titilist Josh King lands a good left hand against Charlie King..









..fuck?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..new WBF jnr Welter titilist Josh King lands a good left hand against Charlie King..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The beautiful woman you posted went up ok. But the post of yours I'm quoting here is only showing a little box with a cross in it.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

The Spider said:


> The beautiful woman you posted went up ok. But the post of yours I'm quoting here is only showing a little box with a cross in it.


..yeah the bastard..i dunno what happened there..glad you liked the photo of me ex..


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..yeah the bastard..i dunno what happened there..glad you liked the photo of me ex..


Can't believe you let that slip through your fingers.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Can't believe you let that slip through your fingers.


..nah mate..she was gettin' abit long in the tooth anyway..


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Hec Thompson. Another Aussie unfortunate not to have won a world title. In the current era he would have won a few belts.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Tony Mundine. Held about half the Australian titles at one point or other - middleweight, light heavyweight, heavyweight. Plus a commonwealth title or two.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

..you totally read my mind..as soon as is saw the Hector Thompson photo my immeadiate thought was Tony Mundine..

..imagine how Tony Mundine would've carved 'em up these days..his son included


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Great pics Spider..used to be able to see em' somewhere else, before the mods lost their bloody minds.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

I don't think he'd have any trouble at all..


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Phantom said:


> Great pics Spider..used to be able to see em' somewhere else, before the mods lost their bloody minds.


We didn't realise how good we had it until the pictures were removed. The even bigger issue became the complete lack of communication on the matter.

Onward and upward over here though mate.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The Waters brothers.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

How do you post pics?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

20A87 II said:


>


You need to use the icon above the text box for posting pictures. Otherwise you get the box with the cross in it as above.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

20A87 II said:


> How do you post pics?


Click on the little icon above the text box that has dots in its corners and a picture of what looks like a tree. When you do it offers a box for you to paste the info relative to the picture.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Click on the little icon above the text box that has dots in its corners and a picture of what looks like a tree. When you do it offers a box for you to paste the info relative to the picture.


 Thanks.:good


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)




----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)




----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

WOW THAT IS MASSIVE...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

:clap:Fammo..one of our best pure boxers ever!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Sure you guys remember this guy


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Oska said:


> Sure you guys remember this guy


Amongst other things he refereed the Barry Michael vs Lester Ellis world title fight >>>


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

..growin' up in the 70's Gus Mercurio was in everything...he was more than just a boxing guy...he was a Aussie entertainment icon..:good


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..growin' up in the 70's Gus Mercurio was in everything...he was more than just a boxing guy...he was a Aussie entertainment icon..:good


That he was. World of Sport panelist on sundays. TV mini-series actor etc, etc.


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Great to see Dave Sands' image added. Already missing Kats too.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Newcastles a good fighting town. Photos of him his brothers and sharman all over my gym


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

zelky said:


>


One of the great Aussie boxing photos that one. All 5 held Commonwealth titles simultaneously

Paul Ferreri, the late Bobby Dunne, Tony Mundine, Charkey Ramon and Henry Nissen.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Mostyn Niemann - had the look of a mini-Tyson. But seems to have lost interest in the fight game.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Enemies unite our greatest home grown boxer and Mundine donating $5000 to Celebrity Apprentice.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

20A87 II said:


> Enemies unite our greatest home grown boxer and Mundine donating $5000 to Celebrity Apprentice.


The fashion police would have a field day on that show. Have a look at the shirt on Fenech :-(


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Mostyn Niemann - had the look of a mini-Tyson. But seems to have lost interest in the fight game.


Just looked him up, another prospect who came unstuck against the doberman :bbb

Mundine looks a state in that picture you'd never guess he was a star


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)




----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

whipsy said:


>


..nice shot off the back foot..:yep


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Rocky Mattioli.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Big Bob and Hoppa.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Oska said:


>


Saw Jimmy fight at Festival Hall years ago. Before he went over to the states. You didn't go get a beer while Jimmy's fight was on, even if the queue was short. Because it could be over before you got back.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

I remember watching him live on normal TV back in the day...thought he was a monster!!!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Oska said:


> I remember watching him live on normal TV back in the day...thought he was a monster!!!


He was. They gave him his nickname because it sounded like thunder when he hit the bags.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Noel 'Stumpy' Butwell - Australian Flyweight champion.

Noel has sadly just passed away. *RIP 'Stumpy' Butwell.*


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

The Spider said:


> The fashion police would have a field day on that show. Have a look at the shirt on Fenech :-(


It's an old Rabbitohs jersey back when we had Ian Roberts playing for us.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Saw Jimmy fight at Festival Hall years ago. Before he went over to the states. You didn't go get a beer while Jimmy's fight was on, even if the queue was short. Because it could be over before you got back.


I think the first time I went to a live fight was one of Thunder's early ones at the showgrounds. Saw a couple of his early KOs there and also at festival hall where he got stopped by Mike the bounty Hunter and lost on points to Cassius Craig Peterson.

Shame about Peterson. Had plenty of talent.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> It's an old Rabbitohs jersey back when we had Ian Roberts playing for us.


What a ghastly piece of fabric.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> I think the first time I went to a live fight was one of Thunder's early ones at the showgrounds. Saw a couple of his early KOs there and also at festival hall where he got stopped by Mike the bounty Hunter and lost on points to Cassius Craig Peterson.
> 
> Shame about Peterson. Had plenty of talent.


Thunder really had the look in the earlier part of his career. Not sure if his power tapered off later on or he just fought guys with better jaws.

Sadly, I believe he's been doing it particularly hard the past few years.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Lionel & Elvis.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Jack Haines (left) and the great Ambrose Palmer.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

The Spider said:


>


Spider, do you or anyone else here know whether there is a book on Harding's career?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Spider, do you or anyone else here know whether there is a book on Harding's career?


Haven't seen one personally. But there are chapters in a few books devoted to Jeff Harding.

It would probably be a great thing for Jeff to do, write a book. Far lesser fighters than Jeff Harding have gone into print.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Spider, do you or anyone else here know whether there is a book on Harding's career?


..nah I don't think I've ever heard of one..but I'm pretty sure someone has got to be looking at writing one..there's a good story there to be told..:good


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..nah I don't think I've ever heard of one..but I'm pretty sure someone has got to be looking at writing one..there's a good story there to be told..:good


Lester Ellis' and Paul Briggs' books were both great reads. No reason why Jeff Harding's wouldn't be too I reckon.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Lester Ellis' and Paul Briggs' books were both great reads. No reason why Jeff Harding's wouldn't be too I reckon.


..it's got me fucked why we haven't seen one by now..Harding being one of the most inspirational sportsmen in Aussie sporting history..


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..it's got me fucked why we haven't seen one by now..Harding being one of the most inspirational sportsmen in Aussie sporting history..


He's had a pretty bumpy ride since he retired. Was living on the street, or close enough to it, for a while. So probably lack of opportunity as much as anything else.

I reckon someone like Paul Upham could work in well with Harding on a book.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Lester Ellis' and Paul Briggs' books were both great reads. No reason why Jeff Harding's wouldn't be too I reckon.


I just finished re-reading Briggs' book a couple of weeks ago.

Interesting to read it with the hindsight of knowing what happened to him in the time after his book came out - he was the complete happily-married family man back then, dunno what happened but I understand he's no longer with his wife Tash, which is a shame.

I tell you what was really cool though - Nathan Briggs signing up to ESB to respond that that thread about him in the Aussie forum. Seems he's on the right track now and is fighting for the Aussie HVY title at the end of August.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

The Spider said:


> He's had a pretty bumpy ride since he retired. Was living on the street, or close enough to it, for a while. So probably lack of opportunity as much as anything else.
> 
> I reckon someone like Paul Upham could work in well with Harding on a book.


Last I heard he was living in the loftspace of a gym in the inner west of Sydney, trying to get his life back on track.

Boxing seems to require a hedonistic 'all-or-nothing' attitude, which is why so many fall by the wayside once they retire.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> I just finished re-reading Briggs' book a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Interesting to read it with the hindsight of knowing what happened to him in the time after his book came out - he was the complete happily-married family man back then, dunno what happened but I understand he's no longer with his wife Tash, which is a shame.
> 
> I tell you what was really cool though - Nathan Briggs signing up to ESB to respond that that thread about him in the Aussie forum. Seems he's on the right track now and is fighting for the Aussie HVY title at the end of August.


I read Briggs' book a few years back now and it was a great read, as much for the out of ring stuff as anything else. Sounds like his father was a bit of a piece of work. Real pity if his marriage might have broken up.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

The Spider said:


> I read Briggs' book a few years back now and it was a great read, as much for the out of ring stuff as anything else. Sounds like his father was a bit of a piece of work. Real pity if his marriage might have broken up.


Yeah, his father certainly did sound like a selfish bastard.

I just found this article about Briggs after the Green fight. It seems his neurological problems date back to his first fight with Adamek but he kept it very, very quiet.

http://www.smh.com.au/sport/briggs-on-the-punch-felt-across-the-nation-20100917-15gac.html


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Yeah, his father certainly did sound like a selfish bastard.
> 
> I just found this article about Briggs after the Green fight. It seems his neurological problems date back to his first fight with Adamek but he kept it very, very quiet.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/sport/briggs-on-the-punch-felt-across-the-nation-20100917-15gac.html


I remember reading that article when it came out and noting Adamek had done him damage. Hardly surprising really when you take into account the war they fought, and the second war would have done Briggs any good either.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

@joogaray @The Spider

I was keen on reading a book about Jeff and had no luck after searching online, hence my question. I agree with you guys; a book on his life and career would be a great read - silver at the Comm Games, light heavy title after 15 fights, winning the title back from Andries after getting KO'd in their rematch, his final fight with a quality fighter in McCallum and then his personal problems with the grog in retirement. By all accounts he's been off the grog for a few years now and is going ok. Plenty of material there.

Just finished watching his first fight with Andries again. One of my all-time fav's.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> @joogaray @The Spider
> 
> I was keen on reading a book about Jeff and had no luck after searching online, hence my question. I agree with you guys; a book on his life and career would be a great read - silver at the Comm Games, light heavy title after 15 fights, winning the title back from Andries after getting KO'd in their rematch, his final fight with a quality fighter in McCallum and then his personal problems with the grog in retirement. By all accounts he's been off the grog for a few years now and is going ok. Plenty of material there.
> 
> Just finished watching his first fight with Andries again. One of my all-time fav's.


One of the great moments alright >>>


----------



## boxoncottonon (Jun 4, 2013)

Met Jimmy Thunder at the Moorabin Town Hall early 2000 at a fight night. Huge huge man....was a really nice guy. An ex girlfriends father fought him in a promo fight that he won in a competition, 1990?? Pretty sure it was Thunders last hurrah for promotion here before he headed to the states. Think it was over 4 rounds. Carlys dad was about 65kg....little bloke. I remember how stoked he was, he was like a kid locked in a lolly shop about the whole event.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Oska said:


>


Jeff's in much better nick than I thought he might be in. Sounding pretty sharp there.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Matty Ropis.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Frank 'The Tank' Ropis.


----------



## Paddles (May 17, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Matty Ropis.


Matty is one of the most articulate & quick witted & handsome ex-champs afloat :smile
But Jeff Harding was a bit quicker on the moment they met.
Jeff shook Matts hand, with that impish grin ,said, "Gees mate you had harder fights than me"

In that particular photo, Matt says he bought that bag new, a month later the pic was took..


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Paddles said:


> Matty is one of the most articulate & quick witted & handsome ex-champs afloat :smile
> But Jeff Harding was a bit quicker on the moment they met.
> Jeff shook Matts hand, with that impish grin ,said, "Gees mate you had harder fights than me"
> 
> In that particular photo, Matt says he bought that bag new, a month later the pic was took..


You'd have to be an Aussie mate. Welcome anyway :cheers


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Matty Ropis.


Not only handsome but a top bloke to boot :good


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> Not only handsome but a top bloke to boot :good


Someone needs to get that old man over here - assuming he's not here already of course :huh


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Ropis was 'Old man' at the other joint, yeh?

Edit - Just saw your post... atsch


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> Ropis was 'Old man' at the other joint, yeh?
> 
> Edit - Just saw your post... atsch


Someone still able to post there should go and discreetly invite him over. I have a feeling I already did once, not sure.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Done. :good


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Blake Caparello in the pink after beating Avitey Powers.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Dwight Ritchie and that hat of his.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Frank Ropis, referee and former great Johnny Famechon, and Barry Michael on that hot as hell night at the Melbourne Town Hall.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The great Jimmy Carrothers.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Jake Carr with dad and former Commonwealth & Australian super middleweight champion Rod.

Jake has the chance to emulate his dad when he takes on Serge Yannock for the Australian super middleweight title in July.


----------



## Old Man (Jun 15, 2013)

Great thread Spider :yep


----------



## TAFKAH (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Col Wison. Far from the most orthodox in his pre-fight behavior - more likely to be drinking than training - but more often than not got the job done.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Blair 'Cowboy' Wilson. Tent fighter extroadinaire. 100's of fights. Never once defeated.

Speaking of tent fighters. Saphire is still posting back at ESB. Someone still able to post ought to give him a hoy about this forum.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Got these from Daniel Geale last week.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

zelky said:


> Got these from Daniel Geale last week.


Cool. :good
I got a set done a couple years back at the gym.


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

I was expecting a t-shirt. Got quite a shock.

:lol:


----------



## Old Man (Jun 15, 2013)

Pissed myself laughing at your avatar Zelky:lol:


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

:lol:

I took a screen shot whilst watching the movie on my computer.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Old Man said:


> Pissed myself laughing at your avatar Zelky:lol:


:rofl Only just noticed after you mentioned it.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

CHB hardman Dale Berry.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

zelky said:


> :lol:
> 
> I took a screen shot whilst watching the movie on my computer.


:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

zelky said:


> :lol:
> 
> I took a screen shot whilst watching the movie on my computer.


Funny shit indeed :hey


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)




----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

The Spider said:


>


..that's Jimmy Ellis in the red singlet..I fought him up in Mareeba back in '96..I copped a nice old pizzlin too..haha..
..got me with plenty of good shots like that one too...haha
..


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..that's Jimmy Ellis in the red singlet..I fought him up in Mareeba back in '96..I copped a nice old pizzlin too..haha..
> ..got me with plenty of good shots like that one too...haha
> ..


It is James Ellis mate. I saw him fight for a national title years ago against Costa Chondros at Dallas Brooks Hall. When the Cowboy retired from Brophy's tent Ellis became his number 1 boy for a few years.

What was the story in 1996? Amateur fight? Car park fight?


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

The Spider said:


> It is James Ellis mate. I saw him fight for a national title years ago against Costa Chondros at Dallas Brooks Hall. When the Cowboy retired from Brophy's tent Ellis became his number 1 boy for a few years.
> 
> What was the story in 1996? Amateur fight? Car park fight?


..mate..it was abit of a funny story..too long to type on my phone..but it was a amatuer fight..my 3rd and his 55th...he put a couple of counts on me but I managed to close my eyes a drop him on his back for a few seconds..before he got up and proceeded to punch piss outta me..I managed to hang in there and last the distance..all good..


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..mate..it was abit of a funny story..too long to type on my phone..but it was a amatuer fight..my 3rd and his 55th...he put a couple of counts on me but I managed to close my eyes a drop him on his back for a few seconds..before he got up and proceeded to punch piss outta me..I managed to hang in there and last the distance..all good..


He was a tough boy. Finished with less wins than losses, but he fought the likes of Buzza, Murdoch, Nath Briggs, Chondros, Withers & Neimann. Bloody good level opposition.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

The Spider said:


> He was a tough boy. Finished with less wins than losses, but he fought the likes of Buzza, Murdoch, Nath Briggs, Chondros, Withers & Neimann. Bloody good level opposition.


..I'll share this yarn if your interested..just for shits and giggles..

..back then..mid '96...I was 30 and just having a few 'recreational' type fights just to say that I had a crack and got in the the ring..i was pretty shit but I liked to think I had a jab and was super fit..
..anyway..I was on my way up to to a tournament up in Mareeba..and I drove down from Charters Towers to Townsville and I picked up my trainer early on the saturday morning..from the West End hotel in Townsville..yes..in the pub..early openers..and he was blind..a local Toughman show was on on the previous night and there was a few stragglers still on the piss and my trainer was one of them..:blood
..anyway..we get to Mareeba and the guy I was supposed to fight didn't show so my trainer matched me with Jimmy Ellis..who was only 18 years old at the time and on a bit of a KO streak..I think he's knocked out his last 4 or 5 opponents..
..well I kinda shit myself..especially considering his experience and the fact he was a multiple National champ all the way through juniors..but..to late..i knew I better just get in there and give it my best shot..
..ok..so i'm in the ring before the fight..Jimmy is bouncing around on his toes in the opposite corner..all fresh and sharp..and the ref' comes over to check my gloves etc..and then he notices that I had a 10 oz glove on my left hand and a 8 oz glove on my right..deadest..so the ref calls for a glove change and my heart just sank with embarrassment..:stonk
..now my trainer was still half cut to make matters worse had a serious tendon injury to one hand and was struggling to even ties my glove so we had to call for assistance..so it was a fucken scene and a half..to say that all I wanted to do was bolt out the backdoor was a understatement..fuck!!!
..anyway..ding ding..Ellis was all over me..lettin' rip..i copped and couple of counts each round but kinda managed to jab it out and survive rounds 1 and 2..then somehow in the 3rd with my eyes closed I reckon I put a sweet one two together and dropped Jimmy on his back..now fucked if I know why but the ref didn't even put a count on him but he got up and just launched into me..just lettin' loose..somehow I survived that and hung in there to see the final bell..
..so there..just like everything in my life..always a fucken story..:conf
..I hope my little story didn't bore any kunt..but it was kinda funny in hindsight..yep


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Top yarn :cheers


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Freddie & Erin.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Good story Joogs...you old prick


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..I'll share this yarn if your interested..just for shits and giggles..
> 
> ..back then..mid '96...I was 30 and just having a few 'recreational' type fights just to say that I had a crack and got in the the ring..i was pretty shit but I liked to think I had a jab and was super fit..
> ..anyway..I was on my way up to to a tournament up in Mareeba..and I drove down from Charters Towers to Townsville and I picked up my trainer early on the saturday morning..from the West End hotel in Townsville..yes..in the pub..early openers..and he was blind..a local Toughman show was on on the previous night and there was a few stragglers still on the piss and my trainer was one of them..:blood
> ...


Awesome mate. :cheers

How many fights have you had in total?


----------



## Old Man (Jun 15, 2013)

Tell us one who heard about "Cruiser" in Toowoomba.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Sox said:


> Awesome mate. :cheers
> 
> How many fights have you had in total?


..I had 3 that year..one the year after and 2 more a few years later when I was 37..lost them kunts too..fuck..:verysad haha..


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Old Man said:


> Tell us one who heard about "Cruiser" in Toowoomba.


..well mate..i was told a story about this hard old ex pug who had a sidekick called 'Crusier' and it went along the lines of this bloke (the ex pug) was havin' a game of pool in the Newtown hotel when someone pinched a ball off the table and ended up with this old ex pug out the back in the carpark draggin' the offender and his mate around by the hair after gently pointing out the error of their ways..something like that anyway..


----------



## Old Man (Jun 15, 2013)

Thats not a story who would complain about a free pool lesson.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Old Man said:


> Thats not a story that's just a free pool lesson.


..is it close to the mark?


----------



## Old Man (Jun 15, 2013)

On the 8 ball.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Old Man said:


> On the 8 ball.


..don't tell me the ol' mate knocked off the 8 ball..no wonder you taught him..and his mate a lesson in manners..atsch
:lol:


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Nice work @joogaray










'Porky' Lovett.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Nice work @joogaray
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..Porky Lovett..geeez..we had a few shitfights over the Sherro/Porky rivalry on ABF..haha...
..he was on a good little roll for a while there..one of them fighter that could've made abit of noise had he gone full time Pro instaed of trying to hold down a job and juggle boxing in with it..:good


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..Porky Lovett..geeez..we had a few shitfights over the Sherro/Porky rivalry on ABF..haha...
> ..he was on a good little roll for a while there..one of them fighter that could've made abit of noise had he gone full time Pro instaed of trying to hold down a job and juggle boxing in with it..:good


Porky did himself proud in the ring and won a few belts along the way. I was surprised when Tiger Tim Bell knocked him off, and I think that loss took its toll on him.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Porky did himself proud in the ring and won a few belts along the way. I was surprised when Tiger Tim Bell knocked him off, and I think that loss took its toll on him.


..no shame in droppin' a fight to Bell..but from what I remember from that fight Lovett got sucked into Bell's kind of fight when he should of been more patient and boxed..
..anyway mate..I think I've just worked out who you are...M..o?


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..no shame in droppin' a fight to Bell..but from what I remember from that fight Lovett got sucked into Bell's kind of fight when he should of been more patient and boxed..
> ..anyway mate..I think I've just worked out who you are...M..o?


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Assis 'Assasin'..


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)




----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Oska said:


>


:clap:


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Sox said:


>


..sorry mate no prizes for 2nd..:lol:


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..sorry mate no prizes for 2nd..:lol:


Max was a legend mate, there's always room for 2. :smile


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Sox said:


> Max was a legend mate, there's always room for 2. :smile


..yeah true..:yep


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

IBO Australia super bantamweight champion Jason "Nugget" Cooper.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

This was the card I _was _going to fly over to watch, I just sopke to Ben K and apparently the whole card was a cracker. The fight I wanted to see, the Andy Green-Jeramy Van Dieman fight, was an absolute pearler, ending in a draw, and Nugget Cooper was very impressive.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

:blood


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

joogaray said:


> :blood


Your a sick puppy Joogs.......


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm saving that for the wank bank.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Oska said:


> Your a sick puppy Joogs.......


..well fuck mate..you just trumped me with your one..fuck!!!

..I was googlin' Robbie Peden and come across my one..I'd heard about delahoya's little fetishs but the first i'd seen of it...fuck me..that's funny as fuck...


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..well fuck mate..you just trumped me with your one..fuck!!!
> 
> ..I was googlin' Robbie Peden and come across my one..I'd heard about delahoya's little fetishs but the first i'd seen of it...fuck me..that's funny as fuck...


Funny as :yep


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Oska said:


> Your a sick puppy Joogs.......
> 
> ..and to think I used to hero worship the kunt..fuck!!!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Fixed >>>


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Now we're talking... :nod:blurp



The Spider said:


> Fixed >>>


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)




----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

KMA and Spider save the day :happy


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Queensland boxing identity 'Papa Smurf'.

Note to self: Some suits aren't a bargain at any price.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

joogaray said:


>


Awesome!


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)




----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Rise_Above (Jul 16, 2013)

Some great pics Spider. Keep them coming.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)




----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)




----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)




----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Failure to launch. After a whole lot of media it never did happen in the ring for big, bad Barry Hall.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Welcome aboard @Bugger. You finally made the trip across :cheers


----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Welcome aboard @*Bugger*. You finally made the trip across :cheers


Cheers Spider :cheers

Only recently found out about this site. Seeing your thread convinced me to sign up :happy


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Good to see you here, Bugger, perhaps we could catch up for a tinnie some day.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bugger said:


> Cheers Spider :cheers
> 
> Only recently found out about this site. Seeing your thread convinced me to sign up :happy


We can always do with more quality posters like yourself. Fortunately most of the social retards at the other forum have remained there.


----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Good to see you here, Bugger, perhaps we could catch up for a tinnie some day.


:yep

As long as its not VB mate :deal


----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)

The Spider said:


> We can always do with more quality posters like yourself. Fortunately most of the social retards at the other forum have remained there.


:lol:

Thats good to hear :yep


----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)

Les Darcy's Funeral


----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)

Alfie Sands


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Bugger said:


> :yep
> 
> As long as its not VB mate :deal


I though I told you about this place, at least that I was posting more over here now because of rover?


----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I though I told you about this place, at least that I was posting more over here now because of rover?


*edit

didnt want to clutter up Spider's thread... ive pm'd you mate


----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)

Dave Sands Funeral


----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)

Bronco Don Johnson :lol:


----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bugger said:


> Bronco Don Johnson :lol:


Glad you included the name. Because I was wondering who the hell it was. Bronco was a bit of Wildman I believe?


----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Glad you included the name. Because I was wondering who the hell it was. Bronco was a bit of Wildman I believe?


Certainly seems like it!

Considering his style i think he had a pretty successful career. Nice little rivalry with Alfie Sands. I love the footage of Bronco and Alfie going at it with everything, the ref Vic Patrick plain gives up trying to seperate them and leaves the ring! :lol::lol::lol:






I dont know if it was Grantlee who recorded all the interviews used in the "Thats Boxing" doco, but they almost seem invaluable now. So often i find myself surfing through the boxrec records for whatever reason and notice the boxer that sparked my interest had passed in recent years.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bronco sure loaded up that right hand :lol:


----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice one here of Bill Lang and Jack Johnson with Jack Dempsey


----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Bronco sure loaded up that right hand :lol:


:lol::yep


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Something went wrong on your Lester Ellis picture mate.


----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah a coupla times it loaded up then disappeared. I dont know why, it was there when i replied to your last post :fire


----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bugger said:


> Yeah a coupla times it loaded up then disappeared. I dont know why, it was there when i replied to your last post :fire


Some sites seem to have a way of retracting pictures after you have posted them - I've seen it happen a few times on the picture threads around here.

Have you visited the picture thread in the Historical forum here? Well worth a look.


----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)

Thats the Ellis one!

Not seen the other thread yet mate, will check it out :happy


----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)

Dammit!!

OK screw the Ellis picture :fire


----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bugger said:


> Dammit!!
> 
> OK screw the Ellis picture :fire


Let's see if we can't get a Lester Ellis picture to stick. Here goes nothing >>>


----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)

Cheers Spider :lol:

You could tell Lester was born in England.... he never did grow a fair dinkum Aussie tashe :yep


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)

Wally Carr


----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)

Dave Sands vs Henry Brimm


----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bugger said:


>


What a pity those two fell out like they did after enjoying so much success together.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

The Spider said:


>


..prime Fenech..


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..prime Fenech..


Prime Lewis too :lol:

I didn't remember him ever looking that fit.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The Rock at Harry's.


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)




----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

Behind every IBF Middleweight Champion is a great 5th IBF lady...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

This picture was taken at Pentridge Prison (Melbourne). Years ago boxers used to visit the jail and spar with the inmates.

Anyone care to guess who the boxer on the right hand side is?

One for you perhaps @Bugger


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

The Spider said:


> This picture was taken at Pentridge Prison (Melbourne). Years ago boxers used to visit the jail and spar with the inmates.
> 
> Anyone care to guess who the boxer on the right hand side is?
> 
> One for you perhaps @Bugger


Looks to me like Dave Russell?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Looks to me like Dave Russell?


Choose any prize from the top shelf sir :cheers


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Choose any prize from the top shelf sir :cheers


Is this pic from an article ??


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Is this pic from an article ??


I just found it as a random picture. But I do know it's Dave Russell on the right hand side.


----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)

Good find Spider and good catch Whipsy. I wouldnt have gotten that one mate :lol:


----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)

Here's a short clip of Jack Hassen training for anyone interested...

http://www.t3licensing.com/video/clip/48050227_1900.do

Hope you dont mind me posting the odd thing like this Spider. Its good for future reference and i have a bad habit of not being able to re-find things at times :smile


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bugger said:


> Here's a short clip of Jack Hassen training for anyone interested...
> 
> http://www.t3licensing.com/video/clip/48050227_1900.do
> 
> Hope you dont mind me posting the odd thing like this Spider. Its good for future reference and i have a bad habit of not being able to re-find things at times :smile


Hey, I don't make the rules here mate. All good by me :cheers


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

I like the blasé way Hassen goes about the heavy bag in the clip. Never mind the footwork. Just hit the bastard :lol:


----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)

man this site is great.... some fantastic footage of Dave Sands

http://www.t3licensing.com/video/clip/48050227_2900.do?assetId=clip_8896686&keywords=dave sands


----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)

:deal:rofl


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bugger said:


> man this site is great.... some fantastic footage of Dave Sands
> 
> http://www.t3licensing.com/video/clip/48050227_2900.do?assetId=clip_8896686&keywords=dave sands


The t3 site is a great find. That's the best quality footage I've seen of Dave Sands by a long way.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Bugger said:


> Here's a short clip of Jack Hassen training for anyone interested...
> 
> http://www.t3licensing.com/video/clip/48050227_1900.do
> 
> Hope you dont mind me posting the odd thing like this Spider. Its good for future reference and i have a bad habit of not being able to re-find things at times :smile


..I knew a bloke who claimed he discovered Jack Hassan..at a Air Force camp out at Saliem near Charters Towers..he has fighting bare knuckle fights the Air Force boys..he reckon's Hassan toured with him in his boxing/rodeo troupe throughout western queensland back during the 2nd world war years..
..anyway this bloke was called Larry Delahunty and was well known to spruik abit of bullshit in the name of a buck..it was a good yarn anyway..


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..I knew a bloke who claimed he discovered Jack Hassan..at a Air Force camp out at Saliem near Charters Towers..he has fighting bare knuckle fights the Air Force boys..he reckon's Hassan toured with him in his boxing/rodeo troupe throughout western queensland back during the 2nd world war years..
> ..anyway this bloke was called Larry Delahunty and was well known to spruik abit of bullshit in the name of a buck..it was a good yarn anyway..


There's some great boxing yarns out there. Some true.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

The Spider said:


> There's some great boxing yarns out there. Some true.


..half true anyway..:yep


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

http://api.ning.com/files/XT2Ka95IV...ONWan*dMf5cU6Etdiyoh1f6E1hR/TommyMorrison.jpg

..fucken thing won't let me download photos...fucked if I know..:huh


----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)

I dont know what to believe in boxing at times. The ol troupe owners are reknown for spinning a yarn. But theres always a possibility of a grain of truth though :yep


----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)

I dont want to spam this thread so this is one last link to a search i did on that site. This is almost a holy grail for me to some extent, i've patiently waited for some of this stuff to become avaliable on the internet for years now. As with the Sands footage its amazing how much more, regarding styles, you can gauge with a good minute or so of continuous footage rather than a short KO clip. I recommend anyone interested in the old timers to have a squiz around this site.

Im not sure if RiseAbove is on this forum... he was after some Jack Carroll footage some time back.... this has some good footage of his fight with Wes Ramsey (which i find very interesting), very interested in hearing his thoughts on it.

One thing this site doesnt have is the footage of Ron Richards vs Gus Levenich.... if anyone does have it, id be very grateful if it was uploaded to Youtube... cheers.

http://www.t3licensing.com/video/se...sults=&search.keywords=Sydney-Stadium&filter=

(there is a 2nd page to that perticular search also)


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Bugger said:


> I dont want to spam this thread so this is one last link to a search i did on that site. This is almost a holy grail for me to some extent, i've patiently waited for some of this stuff to become avaliable on the internet for years now. As with the Sands footage its amazing how much more, regarding styles, you can gauge with a good minute or so of continuous footage rather than a short KO clip. I recommend anyone interested in the old timers to have a squiz around this site.
> 
> Im not sure if RiseAbove is on this forum... he was after some Jack Carroll footage some time back.... this has some good footage of his fight with Wes Ramsey
> (which i find very interesting), very interested in hearing his thoughts on it.
> ...


..spam us mate..or lets get a aussie history thread goin'..I do my best to support it..:good


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Bugger said:


> I dont know what to believe in boxing at times. The ol troupe owners are reknown for spinning a yarn. But theres always a possibility of a grain of truth though :yep


..the worst thing with ol Larry Delahunty was that he was losin' his marbles..some may say that he was always like that..but anyway he had boxes upon boxes of old newpaper articles and such that he promised to give me but in the end I had to brush him because he was trying to used my boys for his little boxing sideshows down the local pub and all kinds of other grand schemes..


----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..spam us mate..or* lets get a aussie history thread goin'*..I do my best to support it..:good


Good idea! :deal


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

..Jack Assis doesn't like to carry much weight between fights..:yep


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

joogaray said:


>


You might have to provide some explanation on this one. Who? What? Where, mate?


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

..I can't really tell you who everyone is but that is Tony Kettlewell in the middle and all his fighter from Digby's gym on the Sunshine Coast..i just stole it of his facebook page..


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)

Dennis Talbot


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Bugger said:


> Dennis Talbot


..what's the crack on this bloke bugger?
..funny I was lookin' for a Johnny Famechon photo and I spotted him a couple of days ago..


----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..what's the crack on this bloke bugger?
> ..funny I was lookin' for a Johnny Famechon photo and I spotted him a couple of days ago..


Mate i'll be honest i'd never heard of him till yesterday... i was searching youtube to see if any Paul Ferreri fights had been uploaded (i'd only seen the Zarate fight previously), his coupla videos are gems which i assume were recorded inthe crowd by his friends, i was impressed by what i saw and reading his wiki page he seemed like a pretty interesting fella.


----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)

joogaray said:


>


I went to Duran's restaurant in Panama City a coupla times while i was there. Great experience. They had plenty of photos with Tyson and just about anyone else you could imagine.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

joogaray said:


>


 @joogaray

Are you going to tell us anything about this one? Or is it going to remain a mystery mate?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..I can't really tell you who everyone is but that is Tony Kettlewell in the middle and all his fighter from Digby's gym on the Sunshine Coast..i just stole it of his facebook page..


Apologies mate. I missed this reply that you posted earlier :good


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Spider said:


> Apologies mate. I missed this reply that you posted earlier :good


..too easy mate..
..yeah Tony has had Digby's gym for about 16 or 17 years..kicked it off up in Townsville with his brother Dessy who's sadly no longer with us..
..Digby's is named after Digby Hughes..father of Scorpio Lodge boxing stalwarts Sharky and Lance..
..Tony shifted camp to the Sunshine Coast over 10 years ago..
..apart from being a practicing boxing official he's been a great servant to boxing and rugby league in NQ..with over 100 amateur fights to his credit..


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Happy days :-(


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

..Arama Tabuai..a devastating fighter inside 3 rounds..


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..Arama Tabuai..a devastating fighter inside 3 rounds..


In the mid to late 2000's he would of been p4p one of the hardest punchers in Australia. If Arama had ever trained seriously and lived a healthy lifestyle out of the ring he would of been a great domestic fighter. I'll never forget Sherrington's debut against him


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Bwgcolman said:


> In the mid to late 2000's he would of been p4p one of the hardest punchers in Australia. If Arama had ever trained seriously and lived a healthy lifestyle out of the ring he would of been a great domestic fighter. I'll never forget Sherrington's debut against him


..mate I'll never forget the way he smoked a young Lezzy either..I was in the ring with them that night..
..Arama was at his devastating best..


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)




----------



## MidniteProwler (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## MidniteProwler (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

joogaray said:


>


Great Photo :good

The only problem I have is that young Cassius Clay signed the photo Muhammad Ali before he had converted and changed his name :lol:


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

MidniteProwler said:


>


----------



## MidniteProwler (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## MidniteProwler (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## MidniteProwler (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

MidniteProwler said:


>


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

MidniteProwler said:


>


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

MidniteProwler said:


>


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Watch how quickly the turd runs out of photo's to post. 

There is an unlimited supply of lame choc picutes doing the rounds on the net. 

You can't win son. Go to bed.


----------



## MidniteProwler (Sep 9, 2013)

*This belt was given to me by a ducking coward*


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

MidniteProwler said:


>


Not wrong there.


----------



## MidniteProwler (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

MidniteProwler said:


>


Great tight defence with the high guard


----------



## MidniteProwler (Sep 9, 2013)

*This C level Bum beat Geale for the IBF belt*


----------



## MidniteProwler (Sep 9, 2013)

*Geale never stood a chance against this man*


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> Great Photo :good
> 
> The only problem I have is that young Cassius Clay signed the photo Muhammad Ali before he had converted and changed his name :lol:


..haha...yeah I found this photo on Facebook but never twigged until after I put it up here..


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> Watch how quickly the turd runs out of photo's to post.
> 
> There is an unlimited supply of lame choc picutes doing the rounds on the net.
> 
> You can't win son. Go to bed.


...mate..he's off his head on the meth again..hopefully this doesn't carry on for the next couple of days...


----------



## MidniteProwler (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

MidniteProwler said:


>












A summary of your day to day life.

:hi:


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> A summary of your day to day life.
> 
> :hi:


..yep sniffin' little girls pushbike seats..


----------



## MidniteProwler (Sep 9, 2013)

That's about as lame as Geale's showboating & hideous back tattoo :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Les "Man-boobs" Mason almost made a comeback recently, and then almost made a comeback recently, again. Conclusion. He must still be retired :huh

Not sure what Hoppa is up to these days. Had a cage fight a while back I think :huh


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Spider said:


> Les "Man-boobs" Mason almost made a comeback recently, and then almost made a comeback recently, again. Conclusion. He must still be retired :huh
> 
> Not sure what Hoppa is up to these days. Had a cage fight a while back I think :huh


Hoppa was on a Jamie Myer card coming up I think but seems to have slipped off it thankfully.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Hoppa was on a Jamie Myer card coming up I think but seems to have slipped off it thankfully.


Les Mason's name also found it's way onto two cards just recently, and one of those was a Myer card as well. Not sure why Myer is up to? Looks like he's just using names for publicity purposes.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

If only Geale had a dig in him .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

I thought that was your commonwealth squad for a minute until I checked the trophies :lol:



joogaray said:


>


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> I thought that was your commonwealth squad for a minute until I checked the trophies :lol:


From memory one of those in the photo is Jooga who used to post here.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> From memory one of those in the photo is Jooga who used to post here.


Joogs is good people mate and a loss to the forum , he would have had a laugh at my little attempt at humour .


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Joogs is good people mate and a loss to the forum , he would have had a laugh at my little attempt at humour .


A great pity Joogs packed it in. It must have happened while I wasn't around. So I don't even know what happened. If you are reading this, get your ugly arse back here Joogs :ibutt


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

I simply have no explanation.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Probably our top two P4P fighters at the present time.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> Please try, what the fuck is going on there?
> 
> I simply have no explanation.





Spider said:


> Probably our top two P4P fighters at the present time.


Probably agreed.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> Probably our top two P4P fighters at the present time.


Catch weight would make sense , Geale would box the shite outta Bika and not be remotely troubled all night providing Sakio didn't put an extra 10 lbs pre fight post weigh in .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Double post , sorry lads this fucking phone .


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> I simply have no explanation.





Josey Wales said:


> Catch weight would make sense , Geale would box the shite outta Bika and not be remotely troubled all night providing Sakio didn't put an extra 10 lbs pre fight post weigh in .


No need for this to happen, GGG and Bika though..............................tantalizing.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> No need for this to happen, GGG and Bika though..............................tantalizing.


Bika is too wild for GGG mate but it would be fun whilst it lasted .


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Bika is too wild for GGG mate but it would be fun whilst it lasted .


you're right, it would be fun, but I think Bika would be standing at the end, the big question would be, can GGG out box Bika for twelve? Bika would make a wild fight of it.


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

Spider said:


> Probably our top two P4P fighters at the present time.


Did you lose an avatar bet?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

KMA said:


> Did you lose an avatar bet?


What makes you think that?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)




----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)




----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)




----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Great pic, Mel :good
Hi and how have you been?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Spider said:


>


Yeah, this is the one we were reminiscing about the other day.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Yeah, this is the one we were reminiscing about the other day.


Casey sure found Pitt has a hard head. But it didn't stand up to the scrutiny of David Aloua last week.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

KMA said:


>


 @sallywinder


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Not quite sure how to go about sending that previous picture to the gulag?
@sallywinder hope you can see it. May your time pass quickly.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Mr Tent Boxing Fred Brophy with one of his fighters Sapphire. Sapphire used to post at ESB occasionally.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


>


I would do things to Lauren Eagle that I wouldn't do to farm animals, if given half a chance!


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

I knew there was something iffy about you.


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

Why isn't this a sticky thread?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I would do things to Lauren Eagle that I wouldn't do to farm animals, if given half a chance!


I should hope not Dale ( there's only room on this board for one sheep rooter mate ) . :wales


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

KMA said:


> I knew there was something iffy about you.





Josey Wales said:


> I should hope not Dale ( there's only room on this board for one sheep rooter mate ) . :wales


:rofl


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Chauncy Welliver and Billy Wright bring sumo to the boxing ring. Mercifully an arm injury bought a halt to the sad spectacle.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


>


:lol: That was the one I was talking about, although I didn't think there was a total tire factory outlet on Warrigal road.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> :lol: That was the one I was talking about, although that doesn't look like Warrigal road.


They are on every corner.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> They are on every corner.


:lol:


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

KMA said:


> Why isn't this a sticky thread?


I finally got around to it. Done.


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

That you did, *nice*.


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

*KMA*


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Bit of a honker but not bad for an old duck


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Kel said:


> Bit of a honker but not bad for an old duck


Mate that's not cool. Where's your photo?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

KMA said:


> *KMA*


Sweet Mel but she's probably off with the Pixies thinking about what she's cooking her husband & master for his tea .


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Mate that's not cool. Where's your photo?


It made me laugh though. :lol:

Sorry Mel. ops

Don't be a dick, KKKel. :bogo


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Mate that's not cool. Where's your photo?












...and speaking of noses :smile


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

>





bruiserh89 said:


> Mate that's not cool. Where's your photo?


 not one of my best but it'll do


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> not one of my best but it'll do





Kel said:


> I'm very handy pulling my pud...


Very :yep


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel =


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

:smile


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

KMA said:


>


Lookout for Geale Jnr :bbb


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Any clue what % of abo those kids are? Just asking on behalf of Bumdine


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> Any clue what % of abo those kids are? Just asking on behalf of Bumdine


Race card again Kel. You just never learn do you :-(


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> Race card again Kel. You really are a one trick pony :-(


What do you mean? Didn't Bumdine question Geales heritage......... It's a genuine question.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> What do you mean? Didn't Bumdine question Geales heritage......... It's a genuine question.


You are a genuine racist :yep


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> Race card again Kel. You just never learn do you :-(


Why did you change your quote cockhead? Now what am I suppose to be learning about? surely not shortening a genuine word to three letters


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> You are a genuine racist :yep


And your point?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> Why did you change your quote cockhead? Now what am I suppose to be learning about? surely not shortening a genuine word to three letters


You are a racist Kel. Pure and simple.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> You are a racist Kel. Pure and simple.


That's your opinion, being the narrow minded quick to label kind of grub that you must be.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> That's your opinion, being the narrow minded quick to label kind of grub that you must be.


The definition of a racist is someone who repeatedly makes racist comments, and that's you KKKel.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Kel said:


> Any clue what % of abo those kids are? Just asking on behalf of Bumdine


Fine line Kel. You need to find some other way to amuse yourself. Perhaps post #382 might do the trick


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Fine line Kel. You need to find some other way to amuse yourself. Perhaps post #382 might do the trick


:lol:
I wish they'd add this little bloke to the list.









I posted in the suggestion section, but they're ignoring me, maybe you have more pull Bruiser (no pun intended :smile).


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> :lol:
> I wish they'd add this little bloke to the list.
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. He's the energiser bunny! relentless!


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Serious question lads as an outsider , is it offensive to the indigenous people of Australasia to call them abbo ? I thought it was an abbreviation ? Sally been calling me a taffy cunt and being outright racist for fucking months butt a few of you guys here have double standards and encourage him . Kel's a decent enough dude his language is just just a reflection on how he was brought up , I'm the same regarding the Japs i was brought up to hate them which is wrong really but it's all in the breading I bring Mogs ( my grandson ) up as a non racist because it's just shit but fifty years back it was a different senerio I was brought up to absolutely detest fucking the japs and the Germans .


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Serious question lads as an outsider , is it offensive to the indigenous people of Australasia to call them abbo ? I thought it was an abbreviation ? Sally been calling me a taffy cunt and being outright racist for fucking months butt a few of you guys here have double standards and encourage him . Kel's a decent enough dude his language is just just a reflection on how he was brought up , I'm the same regarding the Japs i was brought up to hate them which is wrong really but it's all in the breading I bring Mogs ( my grandson ) up as a non racist because it's just shit but fifty years back it was a different senecio I was brought up to absolutely fucking the japs and the Germans .


Yeah, it's a bit like calling Pakistanis Pakis in England.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks Dale but I know a load of **** lads that don't give a fuck if you refer to them as a **** lad I drink with two pakis down my local boozer and they are ashamed of their youngsters pulling the race card every time shit gets tough for them . I guess the abbo kids are just doing the same .


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

A lot of it depends on the context.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> A lot of it depends on the context.


A bit like cunt, really, cunt :smile


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

But, Josie, it's been used as a derogatory term for as long as I can remember, so it's more than just the young ones that take offence to it. I recall racism towards aboriginals being very bad when i was a kid, it was terrible, and still is in Queensland.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> A bit like cunt, really, cunt :smile


Absolutely, dungeon raper. :yep

BTW, we've just confirmed another trip down your way in October, so we can bump our ugly old heads again!

:doby


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> Absolutely, dungeon raper. :yep
> 
> BTW, we've just confirmed another trip down your way in October, so we can bump our ugly old heads again!
> 
> :doby


Awesome, that sounds good.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> But, Josie, it's been used as a derogatory term for as long as I can remember, so it's more than just the young ones that take offence to it. I recall racism towards aboriginals being very bad when i was a kid, it was terrible, and still is in Queensland.


I see what you're saying mate it was the same shit i witnessed happening to my Jamaican mates when we were kids , i fucking fume just thinking back to those days and the way grown men used to treat kids .


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Fine line Kel. You need to find some other way to amuse yourself. Perhaps post #382 might do the trick


























:smile


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)




----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Spider said:


>


Nice mate. Good to see you primed for Sunday.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Spider said:


>


Love your profile pic mate!!! Fckn Gold!!!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Oska said:


> Love your profile pic mate!!! Fckn Gold!!!


:yep


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Oska said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)




----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]
Steve Moxon may have his work cut out for him next month, but he has a good training camp, I hope the two Sammys are in that picture next week. This was taken today.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> Steve Moxon may have his work cut out for him next month, but he has a good training camp, I hope the two Sammys are in that picture next week. This was taken today.


Nice one mate. Is Moxon in the black singlet?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Nice one mate. Is Moxon in the black singlet?


Yeah mate, Heath Ellis, Steve Moxon, Christian Ennor, Matty Avdoulis (our young am. that I was talking about in the past, 2-0) my boy and I, young adam, the am. that give me a bit of a touch up last week, 'Hollywood" and Jarred.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Yeah mate, Heath Ellis, Steve Moxon, Christian Ennor, Matty Avdoulis (our young am. that I was talking about in the past, 2-0) my boy and I, young adam, the am. that give me a bit of a touch up last week, 'Hollywood" and Jarred.


:cheers


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Yeah mate, Heath Ellis, Steve Moxon, Christian Ennor, Matty Avdoulis (our young am. that I was talking about in the past, 2-0) my boy and I, young adam, the am. that give me a bit of a touch up last week, 'Hollywood" and Jarred.


Your young bloke looks like he's got some cheek. Wonder where he got that from :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> Your young bloke looks like he's got some check. Wonder where he got that from :lol:


:lol: Yeah, he's a fuckin' handful, and he loves giving it to the fighters. He's not scared.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> :lol: Yeah, he's a fuckin' handful, and he loves giving it to the fighters. He's not scared.


I've never seen a little bloke like that be so fascinated with a caravan. :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

He still talks about your van, and still wants me to get one to take him holidaying in:lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> He still talks about your van, and still wants me to get one to take him holidaying in:lol:


You can assure him we'll be back in October, with caravan.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> He still talks about your van, and still wants me to get one to take him holidaying in:lol:


Careful. He might run off and join the circus.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> You can assure him we'll be back in October, with caravan.


:lol: I've told him, he's pretty excited.


Spider said:


> Careful. He might run off and join the circus.


He is a clown, and I have a mate who's in Silver's circus who he looks up too :think


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> :lol: I've told him, he's pretty excited.
> 
> He is a clown, and I have a mate who's in Silver's circus who he looks up too :think


:lol: He's one funny little dude.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Jake the "Push Up King" holding the pads for Sam Soliman.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Picture courtesy of a very talented poster here at CHB by the name of @JETSKI >>>


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Spider said:


>


Who's that motley crew , brothers ?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Who's that motley crew , brothers ?


HINT: The middle two both went on to became world champions.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> HINT: The middle two both went on to became world champions.


Is it the Ellis brothers ? The kid second to right is the dead spit of me back in the 70's even down to the hair do lol .


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Is it the Ellis brothers ? The kid second to right is the dead spit of me back in the 70's even down to the hair do lol .


Half right mate.

Barry Michael wearing the belt. Lester Ellis with his dukes up.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


>


That's a wonderful photo, I can't tell two of them, the bloke directly below Westerman and the one between Porky and Frank? After punching my computer monitor, I now have to resort to a 19" 6:4, if you don't mind.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> Half right mate.
> 
> Barry Michael wearing the belt. Lester Ellis with his dukes up.


To be truthful I was going to say Barry because I knew the link was there but though maybe not .


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> To be truthful I was going to say Barry because I knew the link was there but though maybe not .


Lester worshipped Barry as he grew up in the fight game and hung on every word Barry said.

In the lead up to their World Title fight Barry famously said to Lester: "I taught you everything you know. But not everything I know."


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> Lester worshipped Barry as he grew up in the fight game and hung on every word Barry said.
> 
> In the lead up to their World Title fight Barry famously said to Lester: "I taught you everything you know. But not everything I know."


Ha yea I remember that from the video I saw of the build up to their fight .


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> That's a wonderful photo, I can't tell two of them, the bloke directly below Westerman and the one between Porky and Frank? After punching my computer monitor, I now have to resort to a 19" 6:4, if you don't mind.


Got me beat too. I'm struggling with the guy between Lester and Porky too. It's not Dave Russell is it? He doesn't look tall enough?

I have a feeling the guy between Porky and Matty might be someone who assisted with the Fammo fundraiser? Perhaps not an ex fighter? Could be wrong?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> Got me beat too. I'm struggling with the guy between Lester and Porky too. It's not Dave Russell is it? He doesn't look tall enough?
> 
> I have a feeling the guy between Porky and Matty might be someone who assisted with the Fammo fundraiser? Perhaps not an ex fighter? Could be wrong?


Yeah, that's Dave Russell, I think it may be Craig Trotter between Porky and Frank, if so, he's looking young.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Yeah, that's Dave Russell, I think it may be Craig Trotter between Porky and Frank, if so, he's looking young.


Here's a pic I found of Trotter being presented an award by Troy Waters >>>










The hair is shorter in this pic. But it could be him?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

You going to get along to this thing?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> You going to get along to this thing?


The Hall of Fame dinner?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Nothavebeen is a homosexual


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx140/kmaboxingaustralia/GealeVGGG_zps6995518c.jpg

It is a pic of Geale & GG stare down. Why doesn't fotofkit work in here anymore?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

KMA said:


> http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx140/kmaboxingaustralia/GealeVGGG_zps6995518c.jpg
> 
> It is a pic of Geale & GG stare down. Why doesn't fotofkit work in here anymore?


If you had of clicked on the picture one more time and then copied its properties your post would have worked :good


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> The Hall of Fame dinner?


Nah, the Fammo fundraiser dinner in Franga.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Nah, the Fammo fundraiser dinner in Franga.


The one at your gym already came and went didn't it? Is this another one?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> The one at your gym already came and went didn't it? Is this another one?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


>


Frankston......I'd need a passport and a minder.


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

KMA


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

Great pic..


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

Spider said:


>


Since DG v DD to DG V GG I don't have one piece, shred, iota boxing possesion...life's hard at the top..


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

@KMA

Got to say I'm a little bit confused by the last couple of posts :huh


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

Sorry i was meant to quote your posts but am a bit rusty...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

KMA said:


> Sorry i was meant to quote your posts but am a bit rusty...


The "Reply With Quote" button is your friend in such matters.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Not a picture but Rocky Marciano getting interviewed in Australia. Pretty good if you haven't seen it.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Not a picture but Rocky Marciano getting interviewed in Australia. Pretty good if you haven't seen it.


That's a great find, thank you.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

It's not often the referee lands the best blows in a fight >>>






I'm sure I've posted it before, but this one never gets old.

Charkey Ramon on points IMO.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Spider said:


> It's not often the referee lands the best blows in a fight >>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl I've never seen it. How's the fly kick! and that's Tommy Raudonikis in the thick of it there too!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> :rofl I've never seen it. How's the fly kick! and that's Tommy Raudonikis in the thick of it there too!


Tommy Raudonikis was the promoter. From what I've read it was the first boxing card held at the Sydney Opera House, and because of what took place, also he last.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Spider said:


> Tommy Raudonikis was the promoter. From what I've read it was the first boxing card held at the Sydney Opera House, and because of what took place, also he last.


Two worlds collide with inevitable fall out. Boxing and opera! Weird venue choice. iconic and central though.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Two worlds collide with inevitable fall out. Boxing and opera! Weird venue choice. iconic and central though.


True, and probably sad one eventful night fucked it up for everyone.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> :rofl I've never seen it. How's the fly kick! and that's Tommy Raudonikis in the thick of it there too!


:lol: I don't think I've seen it either. 
Pretty funny, but damaging for the sport as usual.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

The accused



Spider said:


>


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Jack and Lionel.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

LOL @BrendanBub

One post here - since removed - and Banned :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Spider said:


> LOL @BrendanBub
> 
> One post here - since removed - and Banned :lol:


I didnt even pull the trigger!


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Spider said:


>


I'm gonna need a caption to this one Spider. Though I'm so full of Bibimbap and and Soju, who the fuck cares :smile


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I didnt even pull the trigger!


Perhaps someone from the grassy knoll pinged him?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I'm gonna need a caption to this one Spider. Though I'm so full of Bibimbap and and Soju, who the fuck cares :smile


The great Les Darcy was a blacksmith.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Dwight Ritchie after winning the vacant Australian middleweight title >>>


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> The great Les Darcy was a blacksmith.


fuck. If someone doesnt know the Les Darcy story, they dont know, love, understand, love or deserve to be part of OZ boxing.

Les was our greatest ever, forever. He would have beaten EVERY WORLD CHAMPION we have ever had from Welter to light heavy, given the right circumstance. Darcy was the 'Alien' not BHOP.

Darcy was P4P the greatest. THE GREATEST. Tungsten chin, marathon boxer, murderous puncher, fearless.

Let him learn by sparring Hagler, Leonard, Duran. Just give Les time to adjust to the style. Then you name them. None can match him.

Darcy, with modern training, style, tactics, diet, medical, beats them all.

One thing i will ask. It must be over 20 rounds. WHO THE MAN?

LES DARCY!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Not a pretty sight :-(


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Spider said:


> Not a pretty sight :-(


At least he is covering up his tits in this one


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

whipsy said:


> At least he is covering up his tits in this one


Not a tit man whipper?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Tapia proved far too good for Dawson. Not sure where Dawson goes from here?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

I am not an animal.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------

